
How Wall Street Bro Talk Keeps Women Down - eevilspock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/how-wall-street-bro-talk-keeps-women-down.html
======
eevilspock
While not as extreme, this applies to Silicon Valley Bro Talk too.

